# clips from boothill country jamboree



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

couple of clips from the Boothill Country Jamboree. Great time and met some great people!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My computer is not opening the links, but I may be familiar with the songs! Heard that it was a pretty good time. Did you get a chance to chat with Randy Owen? He gave your band a good shout-out on his facebook blog from Boothill.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

james on bass said:


> My computer is not opening the links, but I may be familiar with the songs! Heard that it was a pretty good time. Did you get a chance to chat with Randy Owen? He gave your band a good shout-out on his facebook blog from Boothill.



LOL yeah you would know them, Might have even played a few  same ones as on facebook. Yeah it was a good time, some minor sound issues but overall really fun. Spoke with randy for a bit but didn't see the shout out on his blog. Cool!


----------

